# Intresting recipies for patatoes anyone??



## sarahc18 (Jul 3, 2001)

I looovvveeee potatoes! Anyone any interesting ways to include potatoes in my meal or any recipies?Sarah


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2001)

Hi,I know some really good indian ways to cook potatoes. But I'm guessing most ibs-ers couldn't stomach the spices/oil??


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Potatoes, Potatoes, Potatoes, mmmmmmWe like ours French Fried, Baked, Mashed, whipped, riced, shredded, and oven roasted.Here's two really good things to do with Potatoes:Take a bunch (4-6 med) of regular potatoes washed and cut up into 1 inch cubes (approx.) rinse and put in a gallon sized ziplock baggie. Pour in a half cup of oil, a tbs each of salt, onion powder, garlic powder (can sub garlic salt instead but then leave out the regular salt), parlsey. Add a teaspoon of Oregano, and sweet basil. Shake them all up in the bag until it is coated pretty good, then spread out on a roasting pan and cook in the middle part of your oven at 350 for an hour, shake the pan at the half way mark so that they're not sticking. Amazing taste to these spuds. Take about 6 large potatoes (Yukon gold are the best but you can sub red new but you'll need a lot more, like three pounds worth, or just regular idaho will work) Wash them and scrub them really good because we're going to leave the skin on these too. Cut into large cubes and boil until fork tender, while they are boiling get started on the garlic corn below.In a skillet melt a quarter of a stick of butter add a tablespoon of minced garlic (about 6 cloves or a half head), and fry for two minutes over medium high heat. Add a can of corn niblits (drained) and fry fast on a high heat until everything is starting to look brownish and cooked. Set aside.Drain the potatoes and mash them add a half cup of milk and a half stick of butter and mash some more, add the garlic corn and mash a little more, then you're ready to serve.It's called Garlic dirty mashed potatoes, and I learned that one from emiril. Enjoy.


----------

